# Tohatsu 40hp - 100hr service questions



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Creeping up on my 100hr mark and wondering if I should do a mechanic service or just DIY. I changed the gear oil and engine oil at the 20hr mark at home, just wasn’t sure if I should have the mechanic handle something like checking the valve clearances and ignition timing. Motor runs flawlessly. 

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Are you capable and do you have tge tools? If not, take it to a qualified mechanic.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

if this is a scheduled service it needs to be logged into the system so there is a record if a warranty issue arises. I have 2 hatsu's, an 11 model and a 14 model. never needed warranty and I believe the 14 is now out of warranty or close but you never know.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

I think it's important to have a dealer history of service for any future warranty issues. I take mine to Chip at Tiki Watersports in Key Largo and have found them to be excellent and very reasonable.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't think any manufacture has an issue with people doing their own service and keeping records. Anymore I change the oil and do most other stuff on my super duty and wife's 4Runnner as well as all previous outboards. More and more I see buddies who dont do their own service, come back where the mechanics over tighten things, strip heads, leave oil rags behind, you name it. If they are doing those careless things who is to say they check the timing and valve clearance? I bet if you followed the 100hr Check list just like you did with your post break-in service, you will be fine. I have run the 50hp Tohatsu since December and almost at my 100hr and do see any reason to seek out a service guy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TheAdamsProject said:


> I don't think any manufacture has an issue with people doing their own service and keeping records. Anymore I change the oil and do most other stuff on my super duty and wife's 4Runnner as well as all previous outboards. More and more I see buddies who dont do their own service, come back where the mechanics over tighten things, strip heads, leave oil rags behind, you name it. If they are doing those careless things who is to say they check the timing and valve clearance? I bet if you followed the 100hr Check list just like you did with your post break-in service, you will be fine. I have run the 50hp Tohatsu since December and almost at my 100hr and do see any reason to seek out a service guy.


Not everyone is a good wrench


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Not everyone is a good wrench


You are exactly right and I kind of left that to be assumed. It is about 50/50 with my friends, some cant even change an air filter in their home AC handler and others are capable. Just be honest with yourself and act accordingly.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

devrep said:


> if this is a scheduled service it needs to be logged into the system so there is a record if a warranty issue arises.


Come on man, you know that's not true.

Change your fluids and filters. Have a look at your plugs and timing belt. Age is going to probably take out the timing belt before hours so check it every season. Do a water pump job if you want and get back to fishing. These motors are simple to service. A shop is going to get your for a couple hundred dollars.

Edit- I double checked my FSM and the only thing that gets replaced at 100 hours is engine and gear oil. It calls for an oil filter change after one year or at 200 hours. Oil filters are cheap, you know the rest. Everything else is a visual inspection. The impeller is a 200 hour interval or one year but if it were me I probably wouldn't even drop the lower unit at 100 hours unless I had a reason to suspect an issue with the impeller. I would take the lower unit bolts out and grease them once a year.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

do it any way you want to then.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Sorry man, I just don't see the point in perpetuating that myth. It doesn't do anyone any favors.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

All good input here. Thank you guys.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

I have been looking into this pretty thoroughly lately. After calling a couple of service centers , I have decided to do the 20 hr service myself.

The deciding factor for me was leaving my boat outside at the dealership for a week or two while I "waited" in line. I purchased parts and fluids approved by Tohatsu and will log all the receipts accordingly. 

Not to mention the quotes for this "service" were $250-300. Cost me about $35 in Toatsu approved products.


----------

